# 2016-2017 FOBP Class Schedule



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Our free avalanche awareness classes have started for the season. We have eighteen more scheduled. You can find a list of locations and times here.










As always the classes are free. We'll talk about what makes up an avalanche, the gear you need to carry, danger signs, and what you need to do in a rescue. This is not a Level 1 class, but it is a great introduction into winter backcountry travel and a great refresher for those with experience.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

The show on Thursday free?

nevermind, just bought my ticket


----------

